# Who's Travaling the Furthest to get to Oinkfest?



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw where BTGG is driving 10 hours.

Who is going the furthest to get there?

Just wondered.
 :roll: 

Drive and be safe guys and gals and enjoy each other's company and friendship and remember to talk nice about us poor souls unattending.

peace
mike
<><


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 28, 2007)

I am driving 3hrs...but I will be driving the furthest to take the most crap! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I am driving 3hrs...but I will be driving the furthest to take the most crap! :roll:



As long as they don't leave marks it's ok with me.
Bwhahahahaha.

Enjoy man!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 30, 2007)

4 1/2, but not even close to the furthest.


----------

